# Advice For New Sunglasses, Flak Jackets Too Foggy



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I recently bought the Oakley flak jacket xlj from REI, but I found out that it fogs a lot when biking and even when driving so I think I'm going to return it. I saw that REI also sells the Oakley Radar Path.

Does anyone know if the radar path has fewer problems with fogging and also how the fit and lens coverage compares to the flak jacket?

Flak Jacket xlj that I own








Sunglasses I'm thinking about (radar path)


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

well, Id try the bigger nose peice to move them away from your face a bit. no reason the flak jacket should fog. mine have never fogged

definitely dont get jawbones though, they do fog


----------



## MD_TX (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you looked at the M frames? That seems like more coverage than most of the Oakley lineup. I believe they have a lens that's vented along the top for those. That should help with the fogging problems. Also try what Evan55 mentioned, and move them away from your face just a bit. I use my half jackets since I have the lenses I use at the shooting range so it saves me a little money from buying a set just for biking. When they're snug up against my face it tends to fog easier but I slide them out just a bit and it keeps from fogging up.


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

I know Oakleys seem to be the most popular glasses out there, but since you are thinking of returning yours, may I suggest looking at wiley x. I got issued a pair and while I wouldn't wear them to the beach, the sure beat the heck out of my Oakleys that I paid for out of my own pocket when it comes to biking/sports.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I appreciate the suggestions, but m-frames and wiley x are not at REI and I only want to be from them because of their return policy. The main thing I wanted to know was if the radars would fog less


----------



## MD_TX (Dec 8, 2011)

I see, well I did a quick check on oakley's site and they make a vented lens for the Radar-path.
Oakley Radar Path Accessory Lenses available at the online Oakley store
I use the persimmon in my half jackets for biking and they seem to work well. Possibly the vented version for the Radar will alleviate your fogging issue?


----------



## MD_TX (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly about REI's return policy (so far the few thing I've had to return they've been great about) but I believe sunglass hut also has a great return policy and they'll even take care of the return shipping I think (if you don't have a local store, or too lazy to drive out to it) They carry a lot of Oakley products (well at least they did, when I was on my Oakley craze, probably still do)


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

MD_TX said:


> I'm not sure exactly about REI's return policy


They accept returns on anything purchased there, for life, no questions asked.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I switched to Smith Optics. They have a lifetime warranty and a great replacement policy. Smith customer service is great as well. The only fogging I've experienced is on cold days when I stop moving (which will happen to any pair of sunglasses).


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

They're probably a bit more expensive, but the vented lens glasses are very good at keeping the fog down. For example:

Oakley Jawbone Sunglasses - Free Shipping at REI.com

I had them in Racing Jackets and I only had a fogging problem if I was standing still. As soon as I started moving they cleared right up.

edit: I didn't see where it explicitly states that they come with the vented lens. It might we worth asking before you order them. Or you could take the store credit and order them online elsewhere.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

You're probably not even considering these, but I ordered a pair of these just to try out and thought I'd post them here. Hey for $15...

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/sunglass-mp3-player-2gb-2542


----------



## Wayne40cal (Dec 4, 2011)

Take a look at the Guideline bifocal 1.50. Works great for working on the bike and tying knots. I use an anti fogging cleaner and they work great. They start at around $65.00 at Bass Pro.


----------

